# How to save money.



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone's struggling with the failing economy so why not take after these people. There's no need for moving trucks!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2e9_1258491064


----------



## AlienkittyII (Nov 23, 2009)

XD that's the funniest thing i have ever seen XD


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2009)

This is how you save money


----------



## pheonix (Nov 23, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is how you save money



How unoriginal.


----------

